# Will corrugated black pipe crush under weight?



## Tmaxx1 (Jun 21, 2009)

I plan to use 3" corrugated slotted black pipe for my drain tile behind my retaining wall. There will be around 12" of gravel on top of the pipe followed by 10" of soil. Is there a chance the pipe might be crushed under the weight? If so, what's the alternative?
thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Nope,... Not unless you drive a loaded tractor trailer over it...


----------



## TooledUp (Jul 7, 2009)

There is also rigid perforated PVC for drainage.


----------

